
Do you include the org name in the repository name? - felicianotech
I&#x27;m curious what opinions are on this naming scheme.<p>For example, with CircleCI, the repository for docs is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;circleci&#x2F;circleci-docs while for Linode, the repository for docs is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;linode&#x2F;docs.<p>Do you or do you not include the org name and why?<p>For me, I think I&#x27;d lean towards not because I keep all of my local repositories in a `Repos` directory followed by a directory for the org name. So if I had a project called `foo`, I&#x27;d have it in `~&#x2F;Repos&#x2F;felicianotech&#x2F;foo`.
======
whatnotests
If your org has "docs" for more than one project, then "OrgName/ProjectName-
Docs" is fine.

If your org only has one project, then "OrgName/Docs" is great.

~~~
felicianotech
Yeah I agree with that. I've seen some people want it the other way because of
"branding" but I think it's redundant.

